# New Graphics



## Metal Dad (Jun 4, 2013)

I spent the weekend working on the OB. The two big projects I wanted to work on was a new coat on the roof, which I've been doing in between rain bands, and the other was updating the graphics.

The original 2005 graphics are tired, worn, peeling, and kind of small, leaving a lot of real estate on the front cap and rear. Plus, the 2005 stripes look a lot like Reebok!



Lots of elbow grease, and a good bit of citrus oil and the canvas was blank!



After an extensive search for a nice crisp logo to scan, I finally found one that did not already have the shadow or outline, which was added at design. I wanted to see if I could catch a little of the look of the new units, without painting the front cap brown, so, I went for the vibrant blue, with a gold outline, and gold accents on the sunray graphic and the "by Keystone" lettering.





I brought the sunray graphic to the side as well to try and draw the eye away from the wrinkle at the top front corner. I have not done any striping or logos on the side.



And last but not least, I hope no one minds that I put the outbackers.com logo on there, altered the font for my name. It was scanned from a photo of someone else's sticker, just cut their name out, came out pretty crisp!



The rear has the same design as the front, except the Reebok-looking stripes look good back there, and they're low, just over the spare. I couldn't get a photo as I have the unit setup in my driveway, and there's only 2-3 ft clearance to the fence, just enough to work, but not a good angle for photos!


----------



## Metal Dad (Jun 4, 2013)

I tried to enlarge the logo so you can see the color and outline.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Where did you get them made ??


----------



## Donzi-T (Aug 9, 2012)

Looks great! The decals on my 2007 sure could use a makeover.


----------



## Metal Dad (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks. It took quite a bit of work, not to mention it bumped around between 90-94 degrees this weekend, with rain bands coming through just to steam everything up!

I grabbed a ton of graphics from online to get the best logo I could find. Once I had the graphics in hand, I took them to a local guy that cuts vinyl. He has an ebay store, and runs a shop out of a local flea market on the weekends.

He scanned all the logos, pulled in new lettering where necessary, and let her rip. I did the install, with help from my 6yo daughter. She handed me tools and picked up old decals and paper backing as I dropped them from the ladder.

Removal was with citrus oil/goo gone and paper towels. I let the goo gone soak in, peeled, some spots needed a razor to start the peel, then spray the residue again and scrub out with a paper towel, circular motion seemed to work the best.

Install was easy, with a tape measure, pencil, spray bottle of soapy water, and an old Disney room key for a squeegee.

The old logo was 3ft., I went over them with a 4ft. logo. The best layout, and center was to line up the top of the old "T" and place the new on at the same height, which made the new logo sit about 4 inches lower than the old one, pretty much completely covered any ghosting on the old logo.

I'm quite pleased with the results. Total cost was $60. So far... I could totally see myself going overboard on this project, so the Mrs. has to keep me in check!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Very nice work!

You could probably make a pretty good living out of doing this full time, just for Outbackers.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Fanatical1 said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> You could probably make a pretty good living out of doing this full time, just for Outbackers.


*Womens red shorts??? I'm confused. (edit :When I first read this post, "Outbackers" was a link to an Ebay site selling women's red shorts. LOL







)

The graphics are terrific Metal Dad. Your assistant must be very proud.







*


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Is this his store ??


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

Metal Dad said:


> I spent the weekend working on the OB. The two big projects I wanted to work on was a new coat on the roof, which I've been doing in between rain bands, and the other was updating the graphics.
> 
> The original 2005 graphics are tired, worn, peeling, and kind of small, leaving a lot of real estate on the front cap and rear. Plus, the 2005 stripes look a lot like Reebok!
> 
> ...


"someone else's sticker" was made by me and I have been approved by this message board to make and sell the Outbackers.com decals. If anybody needs any custom Outback decals I can make them custom just for you. Look here http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=37129


----------



## Metal Dad (Jun 4, 2013)

Dirt Race Fans said:


> I spent the weekend working on the OB. The two big projects I wanted to work on was a new coat on the roof, which I've been doing in between rain bands, and the other was updating the graphics.
> 
> The original 2005 graphics are tired, worn, peeling, and kind of small, leaving a lot of real estate on the front cap and rear. Plus, the 2005 stripes look a lot like Reebok!
> 
> ...


"someone else's sticker" was made by me and I have been approved by this message board to make and sell the Outbackers.com decals. If anybody needs any custom Outback decals I can make them custom just for you. Look here http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=37129
[/quote]

You are correct. Yours come out very nicely. I have no desire to sell them or make them for anyone else. We had the vinyl on the cutter so we threw it on there in a blank spot so the color matches. I hope I haven't infringed upon anything. If it's an issue, I can remove it.


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

"someone else's sticker" was made by me and I have been approved by this message board to make and sell the Outbackers.com decals. If anybody needs any custom Outback decals I can make them custom just for you. Look here http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=37129
[/quote]

You are correct. Yours come out very nicely. I have no desire to sell them or make them for anyone else. We had the vinyl on the cutter so we threw it on there in a blank spot so the color matches. I hope I haven't infringed upon anything. If it's an issue, I can remove it.
[/quote]

No, You are fine. I was just wanting to make sure people knew I did them and was available to do custom ones also.


----------



## Metal Dad (Jun 4, 2013)

I finally found the graphics that I wanted to bring some more color and fill in the blank space towards the back of the camper. My wife told me I could go as overboard as I want, as long as it was patriotic. With that, I replaced the old ripped and beaten spare cover with a crisp new white one emblazened with Old Glory, then I got the new graphics cut and put them on today. I'm pleased with the results!

Back side:



Door side:


----------



## mybad (Jul 7, 2012)

Dirt Race Fans said:


> "someone else's sticker" was made by me and I have been approved by this message board to make and sell the Outbackers.com decals. If anybody needs any custom Outback decals I can make them custom just for you. Look here http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=37129


You are correct. Yours come out very nicely. I have no desire to sell them or make them for anyone else. We had the vinyl on the cutter so we threw it on there in a blank spot so the color matches. I hope I haven't infringed upon anything. If it's an issue, I can remove it.
[/quote]

No, You are fine. I was just wanting to make sure people knew I did them and was available to do custom ones also.
[/quote]
Can you make these full decals this guy had made for the front?


----------



## Dirt Race Fans (Jul 9, 2012)

I can make anything you want. Printed decals or computer cut, your choice.

[/quote]
Can you make these full decals this guy had made for the front?
[/quote]


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Metal Dad said:


> ... a crisp new white one emblazened with Old Glory.
> 
> Back side:


Where the Eagle flies .... I'm there!! Great job.


----------



## Metal Dad (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks, that eagle is on the other side as well. On the door-side, it's a little too close to the flag, but, that's the space I had to deal with...


----------

